# General > Politics >  One Law For.......

## Corky Smeek

I was just wondering if anyone has any idea why Dominic Cummings is still in employment following his breach of lockdown. The double standards and the attempts to defend his actions really do undermine the message to the general public. 

Other senior public figures who have breached lockdown have had to suffer the consequences of their actions, and rightly so. However, it would seem Cummings feels he is exempt from the sacrifices the rest of us plebs have had to endure.

----------


## Alrock

Probably because he's the puppet master & Boris would be totally lost without him.

----------


## The Horseman

Do as I saw, not as I do!
Our Prime Minister went to his (OUR) cottage to see his Family!
Then our Ontario Premier went to his cottage, and also had his children over to his home!
It is so Stoooopid!
Responses...So what!

You dont have to be Boris or The Donald!

----------


## orkneycadian

> Do as I saw, not as I do!


Matt Hancock reckons that throughout the lockdown, 15,000 people per day have come in through our porous borders.  Thats an awful of of folk moving about with probably no good reason.  Thats almost 1 million people movements through our porous borders.

----------


## Corky Smeek

> Matt Hancock reckons that throughout the lockdown, 15,000 people per day have come in through our porous borders.  Thats an awful of of folk moving about with probably no good reason.  Thats almost 1 million people movements through our porous borders.


Well, it's reassuring to know that if Nicola Sturgeon ever did decide to close the border to stop unnecessary travel to Scotland then she would have your full support. I'm sure she is very grateful.

----------


## Alrock

Boris says he won't throw Cummings to the dogs...

Have to say I agree... He should be thrown under a Bendy Bus.

...............

Apparently he was just following his instincts which is OK.
So.. if my instinct was to punch somebody in the face is that OK?

----------


## orkneycadian

Compared to the shenanigans going on between Orkney and the Black Isle (which of course passes through Caithness), Mr Cummings' actions look quite benign.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotla...tland-52753322

*Coronavirus: NHS Orkney executive criticised over weekend home travel*


But to quote from the article;

"The Scottish government said his role was "pivotal", and that he was allowed to travel when not working."

Why then is the Scottish Government saying that a non clinical, administrative worker who could work from home, can freely travel to see his family at weekends (he is provided with accommodation on Orkney), but yet bay for Dominic Cummings' blood for going to self isolate in a detached building near his parents farm?  A mystery to me.

----------


## orkneycadian

Just about fell off my chair laughing at the 12 o clock news on Radio 2.  Nicola Sturgeon saying that Boris Johnson should consider his position on defending Dominic Cummings.

Meanwhile, Nicola, and her "government" are standing by their position in defending Iain Stewart for making 8 or 9 un-necessary return trips from Orkney to the Black Isle during the lock down.  Maybe she should consider her position - Full stop?

You really couldn't make it up.  If she continues this hypocrisy, she really is going to have to go back to being "Wee Krankie" (Sorry Fulmar), but she really is making a right meal of this, and is arguably cranky.  She should be arranging Iain Stewarts resignation, for putting the lives of Orcadians at risk.  An interview on Radio Orkney last week with the Chair of NHS Orkney on Radio Orkney over the matter, and the full front page article in last weeks Orcadian are all mightily concerning.  One in particular went something like;

Mr Stewart - "Its reasonable for people like me to be able to travel to see our families at the weekend for our mental well being"
Journalist - "Is it therefore reasonable for members of the public to travel to see their families at the weekend for their mental well being?"
Mr Stewart - "Let's not turn this into a silly press thing"

----------


## orkneycadian

Seems Mr Stewart didn't last long at NHS Highland......

https://www.holyrood.com/news/view,n...utive_9714.htm

----------


## orkneycadian

Some real entertainment here.....

https://www.mixcloud.com/radioorkney...22nd-may-2020/

Sorry, there is no timer on the stream where I can direct you to the start of the interesting stuff, but the interview starts at about 1/4 of the way in.

----------


## orkneycadian

Less than 18 months ago, Iain Stewart pledged World Class Health and Social Care for the NHS Highland area.

https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...vice-in-north/

*New NHS Highland chief Iain Stewart pledges 'world-class' health service in north*Can I ask the good folkies of Caithness, if they feel they now have a world class health service?  Feel free to base your answer on before or during coronavirus, though with the P&J reporting his move from Highland to Orkney on the 24th of January, he must have reckoned to have completed his delivery before he left.  I guess that's why our SNP led government stand by him in the current scandal over all his trips up and down the A9.  He must be a cracking chief if he has delivered World Class healthcare in Caithness and the rest of the region, in a mere 12 months.

So Caithness folks, do tell us about your world class healthcare.  Is it world class?  Is it 3rd world class?

----------


## Corky Smeek

> Less than 18 months ago, Iain Stewart pledged World Class Health and Social Care for the NHS Highland area.
> 
> https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...vice-in-north/
> 
> *New NHS Highland chief Iain Stewart pledges 'world-class' health service in north*
> 
> 
> Can I ask the good folkies of Caithness, if they feel they now have a world class health service?  Feel free to base your answer on before or during coronavirus, though with the P&J reporting his move from Highland to Orkney on the 24th of January, he must have reckoned to have completed his delivery before he left.  I guess that's why our SNP led government stand by him in the current scandal over all his trips up and down the A9.  He must be a cracking chief if he has delivered World Class healthcare in Caithness and the rest of the region, in a mere 12 months.
> 
> So Caithness folks, do tell us about your world class healthcare.  Is it world class?  Is it 3rd world class?


Translation:- "I think the NHS in Scotland is s**t and I'm going to rejoice in every perceived failure, however small or imagined, and tell everyone about it. In particular, I am going to tell the NHS staff who have been working their ars*s off for the last few months trying to keep us all safe and healthy that I think there efforts are and were third class.".

You probably won't read this but I sincerely hope that someone else tells you what shameful human being you are and requests that you retract your last post.

----------


## Oddquine

Wish you wouldn't quote orkneycadian, Corky. He/she is on my ignore list for a reason...and I suspect the five consecutive posts, if in their usual tone, illustrates why. 

Mightn't be a world-class service...but I guess that depends on what part of the world you live in, but sure as Hades it is a darn good service considering we get only pocket money to fund pretty much everything in Scotland. After all...it is a _lot_ better than the English equivalent, and to fund that, Westminster not only has the income from England, Scotland, Wales and NI, less the pocket money of the devolved governments to spend on England/UK stuff,Westminster* also* has the UK magic money tree.  

Can't say I ever had a problem with the health service in Caithness when I lived there, but maybe, in the run up to Brexit, the "foreign" medical staff  who were at Caithness General when I was a patient, decided  to escape the nastiness of the Brexiteers....and who could blame them.  It is hardly the fault of either the SG or the SNHS that, unlike UK bung-money, trained medical staff doesn't grow on trees.  Whatever happened to all those unemployed medical staff who couldn't get jobs because all those pesky "foreigners" are coming here and taking them.

Re iain Stewart...if he had done a Cummings, I'd be calling him out on it as well, but he was travelling at weekends, on his own, from his "digs" in Orkney to his family home in the Black Isle.  That isn't the same as Cummings who _left_ his family home to travel twice that distance in a car with coronavirus, his wife and child to visit his elderly parents "for childcare" (and his mother's birthday?)  Funny that when government employees in UK countries, for example,Calderwood or Ferguson , becomes the story...they fall on their swords...but when it comes to Cummings, there is a phalanx of ministers protecting him. Makes one wonder what secrets he could reveal if made to go.

----------


## Gronnuck

*orkneycadian  * Enjoys nothing more than picking holes in everything Scottish.  I’ve never seen anything positive posted by him in all the time I’ve been a member.  Such is his negativity it’s a wonder he doesn’t take himself off to live somewhere more convivial…, and positive.

----------


## Gronnuck

In case nobody has noticed, the main difference between Ian Stewart and Dominic Cummings is that Stewart is in taking on an executive role with NHS Orkney where the current population is less than 23,000.  He is healthy and commutes to his home weekly, a round trip of approx. 200 miles.  Cummings on the other hand is one of the principal architects of the UK’s COVID-19 management strategy for a population of 67m people.  He chose to swanny off to Durham, a round trip of some 520 miles, allegedly twice, while he and his wife were suffering the symptoms of COVID-19.  Big difference.

----------


## Corky Smeek

> Wish you wouldn't quote orkneycadian, Corky. He/she is on my ignore list for a reason...and I suspect the five consecutive posts, if in their usual tone, illustrates why.


I completely understand. He scunners me too and I hate reading his particular brand of bile.  I only did it to preserve a record of his more outrageous posts (mind you that is most of them) so that even if he deleted them there would still be a record of what a despicable collection of views he holds.

I have no desire to inflict him upon anyone who does not wish to be confronted with his views. My apologies. I will be more circumspect in future.

----------


## orkneycadian

> In case nobody has noticed, the main difference between Ian Stewart and Dominic Cummings is that Stewart is in taking on an executive role with NHS Orkney where the current population is less than 23,000.  He is healthy and commutes to his home weekly, a round trip of approx. 200 miles.  Cummings on the other hand is one of the principal architects of the UK’s COVID-19 management strategy for a population of 67m people.  He chose to swanny off to Durham, a round trip of some 520 miles, allegedly twice, while he and his wife were suffering the symptoms of COVID-19.  Big difference.


And in case you haven't noticed Gronnuck, London and Durham are on the same land mass.  Orkney and the Black Isle are separated by the Pentland Firth (well, and the Moray Firth if you are being accurate....).  Whilst Iain Stewart may feel healthy, as we know, 85% of people with coronavirus are asymptomatic.  He can feel, and look as healthy as he likes - As he brings it into Orkney......

And the other key difference is that Iain Stewart can completely work from home.  He is not a surgeon, a nurse, a cook or anything front line that needs his presence on the wards.  He works in an office, a board room possibly, in the new Balfour Hospital, with some of Orkney's best IT connections to the outside world.  Bear in mind the hospital here only opened last year and has state of the art IT and videoconferencing systems, designed to allow patients in Orkney to consult doctors in Aberdeen or further afield.  Now, if he cannot do his office job from home, with the best quality IT equipment at hand, then no one can.  So he has effectively signaled that lockdown is over or irrelevant.  His arrogance in the interview in last weeks Orcadian newspaper is breathtaking, and the inability of the Chair of NHS Orkney to cover up for him, or even give a reasoned explanation on Radio Orkney last week was similarly cringeworthy.

And whilst Mr Cummings stayed in England, not coming anywhere near Scotland, Caithness or Orkney, the ones who seem the most het up about it are in Scotland.  But here, Mr Stewart has passed amongst us.  He has passed through Caithness and Orkney.  So his actions are far more relevant to us here.

Oh, and just a final bit of help with arithmetic.  You suggest that Dominic Cummings has made a 520 mile round trip, allegedly twice.  Cooped up in a car.  Thats 1,040 miles.  Iain Stewart has been making a round trip of 200 miles, 8 or 9 times - So 1600 or 1800 miles.  Some cooped up in a car, but part on a ferry.  You cannot stay in your car on the Pentland Firth crossings, you have to get out of your car and go into the passenger lounge.  Much more risk of contamination there than simply staying in a car and driving the trip.  And yes, both will need to stop for fuel somewhere on those lengths of journeys, so that applies to them both.  I expect though that Iain Stewart will have had to fill his car up more times that Dominic did, creating additional risk.

But yet, the Scottish Government stand by Mr Stewart, and attempt to bring down Mr Cummings.  I think that is why this thread is titled "One law for........"

----------


## orkneycadian

> I’ve never seen anything positive posted by him in all the time I’ve been a member.


 ::  ::  ::   And another one makes that same mistake and even goes as far as putting it in writing!  :: 

Oh well Gronnuck, to prove you aren't always right in your character assessments, especially for you......

http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...81#post1188381

----------


## Alrock

Nee Naw Nee Naw Nee Naw....

Officer: Excuse me sir you seemed to be driving rather eratically there.
Driver: Sorry Officer, my eyesight is a bit iffy at the moment, just taking a wee test drive on the public road as I'm not to sure if I'm fit enough to drive.
Officer: That's fine sir just carry on.

As if...

More likely...
Officer: I'm going to have to book you, step out of the car, you are in no fit state to drive.

----------


## orkneycadian

A few years ago, my 79 year old Dad thought he was ready and safe to drive again after his hip operation.  I went with him.  I don't know if I fairly agreed with his self assessment, but he kept on driving anyway - I just didn't go back in the car with him again!

----------


## Fulmar

So it did not worry you then that your Dad might kill someone while behind the wheel? My late Dad became unfit to drive due to onset of mild dementia. He nearly killed me a couple of times. He did not realise that his driving was erratic and thought he was fine in all respects but we knew that he was not so we told his GP (admittedly, behind his back) as I could not have lived with myself if he had harmed someone. He had to undergo a driving test which he failed and therefore lost his licence and he was extremely upset about it for a while but he soon adapted and no longer even missed the car.

----------


## The Horseman

Perhaps its time to put this Cummings etal issue to bed.
All people are human, and what is important to one is not to another!
And The BBC.......oh deary me.....White woman calls Police on Black man.  They gotta deflect their ineptitude, by a screaming headline on supposed Racism!
Dont get me wrong....Media are all the same......a quote by a Senior Television reporter to me when they focused on a nothing story....
WHY LET THE TRUTH GET IN THE WAY OF A GOOD STORY!

Update just now by our Business paper... Boris facing SCANDAL on Dominic Cummings!
The media would do well to accurately report the News! That would be a great start!

----------


## aqua

> And in case you haven't noticed Gronnuck, London and Durham are on the same land mass.  Orkney and the Black Isle are separated by the Pentland Firth (well, and the Moray Firth if you are being accurate....).  Whilst Iain Stewart may feel healthy, as we know, 85% of people with coronavirus are asymptomatic.  He can feel, and look as healthy as he likes - As he brings it into Orkney......
> 
> And the other key difference is that Iain Stewart can completely work from home.  He is not a surgeon, a nurse, a cook or anything front line that needs his presence on the wards.  He works in an office, a board room possibly, in the new Balfour Hospital, with some of Orkney's best IT connections to the outside world.  Bear in mind the hospital here only opened last year and has state of the art IT and videoconferencing systems, designed to allow patients in Orkney to consult doctors in Aberdeen or further afield.  Now, if he cannot do his office job from home, with the best quality IT equipment at hand, then no one can.  So he has effectively signaled that lockdown is over or irrelevant.  His arrogance in the interview in last weeks Orcadian newspaper is breathtaking, and the inability of the Chair of NHS Orkney to cover up for him, or even give a reasoned explanation on Radio Orkney last week was similarly cringeworthy.
> 
> And whilst Mr Cummings stayed in England, not coming anywhere near Scotland, Caithness or Orkney, the ones who seem the most het up about it are in Scotland.  But here, Mr Stewart has passed amongst us.  He has passed through Caithness and Orkney.  So his actions are far more relevant to us here.
> 
> Oh, and just a final bit of help with arithmetic.  You suggest that Dominic Cummings has made a 520 mile round trip, allegedly twice.  Cooped up in a car.  Thats 1,040 miles.  Iain Stewart has been making a round trip of 200 miles, 8 or 9 times - So 1600 or 1800 miles.  Some cooped up in a car, but part on a ferry.  You cannot stay in your car on the Pentland Firth crossings, you have to get out of your car and go into the passenger lounge.  Much more risk of contamination there than simply staying in a car and driving the trip.  And yes, both will need to stop for fuel somewhere on those lengths of journeys, so that applies to them both.  I expect though that Iain Stewart will have had to fill his car up more times that Dominic did, creating additional risk.
> 
> But yet, the Scottish Government stand by Mr Stewart, and attempt to bring down Mr Cummings.  I think that is why this thread is titled "One law for........"


For once, I agree with everything you say.  :Smile: 

I think Nicola is being more than a tad inconsistent.

----------


## aqua

> Less than 18 months ago, Iain Stewart pledged World Class Health and Social Care for the NHS Highland area.
> 
> https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...vice-in-north/
> 
> *New NHS Highland chief Iain Stewart pledges 'world-class' health service in north*
> 
> 
> Can I ask the good folkies of Caithness, if they feel they now have a world class health service?  Feel free to base your answer on before or during coronavirus, though with the P&J reporting his move from Highland to Orkney on the 24th of January, he must have reckoned to have completed his delivery before he left.  I guess that's why our SNP led government stand by him in the current scandal over all his trips up and down the A9.  He must be a cracking chief if he has delivered World Class healthcare in Caithness and the rest of the region, in a mere 12 months.
> 
> So Caithness folks, do tell us about your world class healthcare.  Is it world class?  Is it 3rd world class?





> Translation:- "I think the NHS in Scotland is s**t and I'm going to rejoice in every perceived failure, however small or imagined, and tell everyone about it. In particular, I am going to tell the NHS staff who have been working their ars*s off for the last few months trying to keep us all safe and healthy that I think there efforts are and were third class.".
> 
> You probably won't read this but I sincerely hope that someone else tells you what shameful human being you are and requests that you retract your last post.


Reposted for the benefit of Orkneycadian and anyone else who has one or both on their ignore lists.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Scots think Nicola Sturgeon is doing a far better job of managing the pandemic than Boris Johnson. It must be true. It's on the BBC.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-52795997

----------


## Oddquine

> For once, I agree with everything you say. 
> 
> I think Nicola is being more than a tad inconsistent.


The difference is that a)  the coronivirus "rules" say stay at home....and Cummings left his home to go on a road-trip, while Stewart left his "digs" to go to his home..(I can imagine the screams of "waste of money" if the Orkney Health Board had to install in Stewart's home, for the length of lockdown, the state of the art IT equipment available to him at Balfour Hospital) 
and   b) Cummings is employed in helping to write the rules for the rest of us to follow, because he is, as was Calderwood, an advisor to the PM (some would even say Cummings was the Rod Hull to the PM's Emu), while Stewart is simply an employee of Orkney Health Board, and has nothing more to do with writing the rules for others to follow than you or I have.  So I see no inconsistency when it is apples and potatoes which are being compared.

----------


## aqua

I disagree. I actually think Stewart is worse because hes travelling in both directions every week. Its a matter of principle and its a matter of practice. Hes more likely to transmit the virus due to his weekly jaunts. Why doesnt he live in Orkney?

You must be pleased that your local representative has made a name for himself by resigning and therefore doing the right thing. You should be proud.  :Smile:

----------


## aqua

> Scots think Nicola Sturgeon is doing a far better job of managing the pandemic than Boris Johnson. It must be true. It's on the BBC.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-52795997


The poll was conducted between 14 and 20 May. Boriss desperation to keep Dom in place will have dented his ratings even further, and quite rightly so.

I think Nicola has done quite well so far. I would trust her more than Boris on most issues. 

The new test and protect scheme sounds promising. I hope it works well.

----------


## Oddquine

> I disagree. I actually think Stewart is worse because he’s travelling in both directions every week. It’s a matter of principle and it’s a matter of practice. He’s more likely to transmit the virus due to his weekly jaunts. Why doesn’t he live in Orkney?
> 
> You must be pleased that your local representative has made a name for himself by resigning and therefore doing the right thing. You should be proud.


Stewart has travelled in both directions regularly since the day he took up the post and given he is currently not the CEO of Orkney Health Board, should the current CEO (and the Board) not be getting pelters because he/they have been allowing Stewart to travel regularly between the Black Isle and Orkney from January to date?  Why should he move his family to Orkney, out of interest, if they are well settled in the Black Isle?  He worked for NHS Nottinghamshire before he went to NHS Highland, and he didn't move his family down there either. He  only spent a year in NHS Highland..so he's maybe waiting to see how long the Orkney job is going to last...and the Board doesn't seem to insist on him living close to the job, do they? 

As he works in a hospital, he is probably more aware of the possibility of coronavirus than most of us, and I'm sure, if he had knowingly been in contact with anyone with the virus, he'd not have been travelling to take it home to his family...unlike Cummings, who didn't just pack his child into the car for the road-trip (and by a lucky chance to celebrate his mother's birthday), he deliberately packed coronavirus in there with him for the road-trip as well. 

I'd have been more pleased if my local representative had resigned because Cummings hadn't been sacked...but at least it does show that football referees understand that rules are rules to be obeyed, not simply words to be interpreted according to personal whim. But given that seemingly there have been lots of complaints from consitiuents about Cummings' actions, it is nice to see that for once he is listening to us.

----------


## The Horseman

In the middle of one of the most serious situations we have encountered, the headlines are about 2 guys who committed a ‘minor variance’!  
Should we give our ‘heads a shake’.
I’m not talking about ‘On Here’..........I’m talking about International Headlines.  Gawd!

----------


## Oddquine

> In the middle of one of the most serious situations we have encountered, the headlines are about 2 guys who committed a ‘minor variance’!  
> Should we give our ‘heads a shake’.
> I’m not talking about ‘On Here’..........I’m talking about International Headlines.  Gawd!


That depends on what you term a "minor variance". A "minor variance" in the rules in a pandemic situation can lead to more infections and more deaths, particularly if you are quite deliberately travelling from a place with tens of thousands of coronavirus cases to a place with tens of them....and carrying a carful of coronavirus with you into the bargain.  When does a "minor variance" become a major one......when dozens of others are infected by your actions and some of them die....or does being able to do what _you_ want, despite all the rules you helped write for others to obey, trump the health of everybody you are liable to come into contact with, including that of your elderly parents?

----------


## The Horseman

My opinion, and who cares, but this is Bloody Politics!
The time spent on this could save lives!
With what is going on in the World, with 75% of those arriving in Countries not following Self Isolation, this is ‘sma’ tatties’!
i think, lets pick a better battle!
Of course, just my Objective opinion!
Discussions by us, is not my criticism!  Ty.

----------


## Oddquine

> My opinion, and who cares, but this is Bloody Politics!
> The time spent on this could save lives!
> With what is going on in the World, with 75% of those arriving in Countries not following Self Isolation, this is ‘sma’ tatties’!
> i think, lets pick a better battle!
> Of course, just my Objective opinion!
> Discussions by us, is not my criticism!  Ty.


Politics it certainly is (did you notice the name of the forum?) but  politics doesn't exist in a vacuum, but influences everything in the country, and if those of us who live in the country want to discuss the way politics  affects us or irritates us, why can't we?  

 Why not just ignore posts which, in your opinion, from your Canadian armchair, are "sma' tatties" and save your typing fingers for something much more suited to your way of looking at things...and just let those of us who think that _either_ this government, with a buffoon at its head, is the most incompetent in our lifetimes_ or_ Boris Johnson and the Tories are the  greatest thing since sliced bread, get on with discussing the "sma' tatties" they plant, if we so wish.  If you didn't post on subjects you so obviously think are an unimportant waste of energy, nobody would feel obliged to respond to you and the threads which appear to irritate you would be much shorter.

----------


## The Horseman

I doth agree with you!
But when it is planted in Int’l headlines, it doesn’t make anyone look good.
In the 1800’s hundreds of people stormed Wick over something or other they didn’t  feel happy with.  I think it was a Tax!
I have said already...Take up the Cause......get involved at the Ground Roots Level and make a difference!
Did I say already that if you get rid of Boris The Clown, you will just have another Clown. Yes I did!
The UK is making a ‘spectacle’ of itself on the World Stage.......how ‘stooooopid’ is that!  Grin and bear it!
There will be another day!
And Smile!  
Perhaps it is better the one you know; at least you will be prepared.
Again Boris got in Democratically......well maybe, but he got in as PM.
Would you rather Alex?  Or ‘Hersel!.....

----------


## Oddquine

> I doth agree with you!
> But when it is planted in Int’l headlines, it doesn’t make anyone look good.
> In the 1800’s hundreds of people stormed Wick over something or other they didn’t  feel happy with.  I think it was a Tax!
> I have said already...Take up the Cause......get involved at the Ground Roots Level and make a difference!
> Did I say already that if you get rid of Boris The Clown, you will just have another Clown. Yes I did!
> The UK is making a ‘spectacle’ of itself on the World Stage.......how ‘stooooopid’ is that!  Grin and bear it!
> There will be another day!
> And Smile!  
> Perhaps it is better the one you know; at least you will be prepared.
> ...


I'd rather not be a part of the UK at all...but you know that...and the FPTP electoral system is not democracy. Without compulsory voting, FPTP is deliberately set up to be nothing but an elected buggin's turn dictatorship to keep one of two political parties in power under the guise of that being the recipe for "strong and stable government" (insert hollow laughter here!).  I'm not overly keen on the Scottish hybrid version of voting for Holyrood either, but it is just marginally better than the Westminster system...but then I've never quite understood this notion of having dedicated constituency MPs/MSPs in the first place, particularly as so many of them didn't even clap eyes on the constituency until they got put on the short-list for it. One person with one vote that might actually count for something would be much better. I don't particularly care who is a prime minister in an independent Scotland...as long as the majority of Scots elect it, it'll do for me, whatever the colour of its government....though I'd prefer an elected rainbow consensus rather than red, blue orange, yellow, green or any other single party political colour.  

UK inhabitants do queuing up in obedience much more readily than they do rioting in anger...and it would take a heckuva lot of co-ordinated rioting all over the UK to make even a dent in the sense of superiority and "we know best" from whichever government is in power in Westminster, when you consider that over a million marching in London  in protest at the war in Iraq, one of the biggest marches held in the UK, didn't make one iota of difference to the decision of the Government, which still went in there and kicked the crap out of the place and people.   You have to have a Government that listens to more than the voices in their own heads, the whispers of special advisors, or the rustle of cash heading into back pockets or party bank accounts before there is any real point in rioting...and we haven't had one of them for most of my lifetime in the UK...and most definitely do not have one that listens now. Anyway, as long as the government controls the police and the Army, I suspect we are not about to have a revolution...that would be too much like working together...and Westminster would stamp their feet hard.

----------


## orkneycadian

Seems like Mr Stewart has followed in Mr Cummings footsteps by explaining his actions.  Seems not to be 100% accepted by the local MSP however.....

https://www.orcadian.co.uk/mcarthur-...hiefs-apology/

And seems to be further exacerbated by his daughter coming up to Orkney to stay with him, under the premise that she is a student nurse, "up here to gain experience on the frontline"

Now, I don't know what Caithness hospitals have been like over the last few months, but here in Orkney, The Balfour is apparently like a ghost town (no pun intended).  There are no, occasionally rarely, any COVID patients, there are no routing procedure patients, A&E is extremely quiet and even the GP surgeries are very quiet.  So its not clear what kind of frontline his daughter was experiencing.  I do hear from some staff members that they have never drunk so much tea in all their lives to pass the time.

At a time of minimising travel, it might have been more appropriate for Miss Stewart to have gained her experience at Raigmore, where there might have been more going on, and there would be no need to commute across the Pentland Firth, like Daddy.

And still the Scottish Government think that this is all in order.   ::

----------


## orkneycadian

> Reposted for the benefit of Orkneycadian and anyone else who has one or both on their ignore lists.


Thanks for the thought Aqua, but I have developed an instinctive reaction to rotate the scroll wheel on the mouse as soon as I see the string "Cork....." in a quote. This has possibly caused me to miss out on some interesting postings regarding wine, or an Irish city, but that's a risk I am willing to take, as long as it shields me from the inane separatist drivel that follows on should the string continue with "y Smeek"

----------


## The Horseman

Interesting.....how this can occur anywhere!
In Eastern Canada one Community was nearly completely Covid Free, with No Deaths!
They started to relax, when within a few days numerous new cases were detected.  It seems there are over 100 hundred people positive.
The investigation discovered that a local Doctor went out of the Community into a nearby Province, and didn't Self Isolate when he returned, thus causing the Outbreak.
There is now a Criminal Investigation ongoing.......
Here we Could have a charge of Criminal Negligence, defined by...The Wanton and utter disregard for the lives and safety of other people!
What happens if someone dies!
FYI.....

----------


## orkneycadian

Bit of a late night getting caught up reading the Orcadian newspaper.  As might expected, Mr Stewart was the source of many column inches.  Well, lets be more realistic, pages.  All of the front page, a whole page of the letters page, overspill from the front page and letters page.  Its fair to say he has attracted a huge amount of criticism, with some comparison to Dominic Cummings.  Though much of the comparison echoes this thread, in that complainants see that Mr Stewart has done worse than Mr Cummings.    And lots of disbelief on the amount of support for Mr Stewart's actions coming from NHS Orkney and the Scottish Government.  

I think that like Boris Johnson, Nicola Sturgeon is hoping that today's lockdown easing gives the news hounds something else to think about, and the Scottish Government, along with Mr Stewart can hope that it fades into the background.

But yes, as the thread title says - There is definately one law for some and another law for others.

----------


## The Horseman

> Interesting.....how this can occur anywhere!
> In Eastern Canada one Community was nearly completely Covid Free, with No Deaths!
> They started to relax, when within a few days numerous new cases were detected.  It seems there are over 100 hundred people positive.
> The investigation discovered that a local Doctor went out of the Community into a nearby Province, and didn't Self Isolate when he returned, thus causing the Outbreak.
> There is now a Criminal Investigation ongoing.......
> Here we Could have a charge of Criminal Negligence, defined by...The Wanton and utter disregard for the lives and safety of other people!
> What happens if someone dies!
> FYI.....


Sorry for posting this in the wrong place! Ty

----------


## orkneycadian

Oh the saga just goes on and on......

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ting-aide.html

*Boris puts Dominic Cummings on his 'last chance' as witness who went to police is HIMSELF accused of breaking lockdown, another admits he MADE UP sighting and Anti-Brexit peer is identified as plotter*


One of the Cummings accusers himself made a 250 mile trip and another allegedly made it up.  Oh dear.......

----------


## aqua

> But yes, as the thread title says - There is definately one law for some and another law for others.


Yes, definitely.  :Grin:

----------


## Fulmar

I was always told that two wrongs don't make a right. Anyone who broke lock down rules/strong advice call it what you will, especially when they had the flipping virus must expect opprobrium from public opinion and clearly, there definitely has been one law for Dominic Cummings and his ilk and quite another for everyone else.

----------


## Corky Smeek

I think this sums up the public mood quite well.

----------


## orkneycadian

> there definitely has been one law for Dominic Cummings and his ilk and quite another for everyone else.


Alas, the SNP continuing to show this is the case.  Paul Wheelhouse, SNP minister for the Islands (amongst other things) getting a grilling this morning on Radio Orkney.  When asked about Mr Stewart and his jaunts home "because his family needed him", Mr Wheelhouse avoided having to give (much of) an answer by saying he wasn't really aware of the issue.  Blimmin flip - He is supposed to be minister for te Islands and knows diddly squat about what is the main topic of conversation in the islands, this group at least.  But then, this is what we have come to expect from a government based in the other end of the country.  Where Edinburgh and Glasgow is seen as "central".

It very much seems that the one law is for Mr Stewart, whilst the other law is for the rest of us, Mr Cummings included.  I am sure if Mr Wheelhouse was asked about Durham or Barnard Castle, he would know exactly where they are.

----------


## orkneycadian

Meanwhile, as NHS Orkney mire themselves in more scandal by releasing the personal and medical details of 51 patients to a local business......

https://www.orcadian.co.uk/covid-tes...s-data-leaked/

......Ian Blackford still can't see past Dominic Cummings.....

https://www.thenational.scot/news/18...ngering-lives/

Things really going to pot here in Orkney under Iain Stewarts watch, but all the SNP seem to care about is what's happening in England.

----------


## Corky Smeek

> all the SNP seem to care about is what's happening in England.


I imagine your application to join is in the post then.

----------


## aqua

> Alas, the SNP continuing to show this is the case.  Paul Wheelhouse, SNP minister for the Islands (amongst other things) getting a grilling this morning on Radio Orkney.  When asked about Mr Stewart and his jaunts home "because his family needed him", Mr Wheelhouse avoided having to give (much of) an answer by saying he wasn't really aware of the issue.  Blimmin flip - He is supposed to be minister for te Islands and knows diddly squat about what is the main topic of conversation in the islands, this group at least.  But then, this is what we have come to expect from a government based in the other end of the country.  Where Edinburgh and Glasgow is seen as "central".
> 
> It very much seems that the one law is for Mr Stewart, whilst the other law is for the rest of us, Mr Cummings included.  I am sure if Mr Wheelhouse was asked about Durham or Barnard Castle, he would know exactly where they are.


Paul Wheelhouse is a list MSP for South Scotland, so not far from Durham and Barnard Castle. He has no apparent interest in, or connection to, any of the islands. He’s also an ex-Tory. So his behaviour is entirely as expected.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Talking of parliamentarians whose focus may be elsewhere I see that the Prime Minister has appointed Iain Stewart, MP for Milton Keynes, as a Scotland Office Minister. He may be Scots by birth but he has been MP for MK since 2010. It will be interesting to see where his priorities lie.

----------


## Oddquine

> Talking of parliamentarians whose focus may be elsewhere I see that the Prime Minister has appointed Iain Stewart, MP for Milton Keynes, as a Scotland Office Minister. He may be Scots by birth but he has been MP for MK since 2010. It will be interesting to see where his priorities lie.


C'mon, Corky...his proirities will lie in the same place as those of all our Scots born  Unionist MPs, still living in Scotland and representing Scottish constituencies...wherever their political party tells them it has to lie..particularly if they want to keep on being MPs, aspire to furtherance in their political careers or are looking for a future well-paid sinecure in the House of Lords.

----------


## The Horseman

> C'mon, Corky...his proirities will lie in the same place as those of all our Scots born  Unionist MPs, still living in Scotland and representing Scottish constituencies...wherever their political party tells them it has to lie..particularly if they want to keep on being MPs, aspire to furtherance in their political careers or are looking for a future well-paid sinecure in the House of Lords.


OQ......Ohhh... Gosh you are so Jaded?   Naaa.

----------


## Oddquine

> OQ......Ohhh... Gosh you are so Jaded?   Naaa.


Jaded?  Moi?  Nope....just completely hacked off, after fifty odd years of casting votes  just to get, every time, elected by less than half of us,  professional jobsworth politicians, who only do what's best for themselves and their party/supporters/funders and not what is best for all of us. I'd say democracy was broken in the UK...if there had ever been democracy in the UK to break in the first place.

----------


## The Horseman

That is Democracy.......The Majority!    OR.....
With reference to the Marquess of Queensberry Rules.......May the Best Man win!  circa 1865.

All of the greatest Statesmen used Subterfuge/an Untruth/lies to further their Quest!  Its the way of The World!

----------


## orkneycadian

> just completely hacked off, after fifty odd years of casting votes  just to get, every time, elected by less than half of us,  professional jobsworth politicians, who only do what's best for themselves and their party/supporters/funders and not what is best for all of us.


Indeed, just look at last year's election.  48 SNP MPs out of 59 seats elected with just 45% of the vote share.  Interesting to note your views that these SNP MPs are "
professional jobsworth politicians, who only do what's best for themselves and their party/supporters/funders and not what is best for all of us."

I guess realisation finally dawns for everyone eventually.

----------


## Oddquine

> That is Democracy.......The Majority!    OR.....
> With reference to the Marquess of Queensberry Rules.......May the Best Man win!  circa 1865.
> 
> All of the greatest Statesmen used Subterfuge/an Untruth/lies to further their Quest!  Its the way of The World!


It's only the way of the world because we allow it to be. Politicians, unless voting is compulsory, don't usually get elected by a majority, they get elected by the majority of those who bother to vote....and then we get ruled according to the dictat of party political brainfarts, which can be changed annually at conferences by the small minority of the voting public who are members, the "advice" of "special advisors", "special interest groups" and "specially convened to suit the current Government position" committees...like the one which advocated "herd immunity " as a response to the pandemic...and the majority of us are completely ignored.  That isn't democracy, that is elected dictatorship, particularly when the parliament has Sovereign rights and can change laws, under King Henry VIII powers, on a whim. without even consulting our elected representatives.

----------


## orkneycadian

Don't hold back Oddquine! I'm pleased however that you have finally realised what is going on with the SNP. Right with you there on the bit about the lack of majority. Having the SNP trying to run a government with a minority of seats being the prime example. Calling them "brainfarts" is quite strong, but I can see why you would think that way.  And yes, you are right in that the Scottish Government is a dictatorship. Very apparent given their current performance.

----------


## The Horseman

OQ.......
But once again.......... U Lost.  Not enuff Votes.  
if you lost, you are the Minority! HUH!

----------


## orkneycadian

Horseman, you need to remember, that in the mind of a separatist, minority means majority. 45% voting to leave the UK means "overwhelming majority". Same in Holyrood. Less than 50% of seats means "Unquestionable mandate to govern"

Think like a seperatist and all becomes clearer when it comes to definitions. Basically, the rule of thumb is to interpret it the way you want it to be, rather than the way it is. 

Fortunately,  Oddquine it's starting to realise the error of her/his ways.

----------


## Corky Smeek

The simple fact of the matter is that for once the BritNat from Orkney is correct - "I guess realisation finally dawns for everyone eventually.".

It seems that the Scottish electorate are realising where their best interests lie.

A recent Sunday Times opinion poll suggests that the SNP will win a record number of seats in the next Holyrood elections with twice as many seats as the second placed party, The Tories, and will get *51%* of the vote. It's a long time since I passed my O-Grade Arithmetic but even these old brain cells can see that such a result would be a majority both in terms of seats and vote percentage.

Indeed, the Electoral Calculus website currently shows the SNP on 50% support for the Westminster parliament. Just to ram home the message a bit more firmly Ipsos Mori's latest poll on the subject shows 53% of Scots want another IndyRef within 5 years and that 63% want one within 10 years.

So yes, people are beginning to realise how little having Westminster running 85% of Scotland's economy is doing for the country. Add to that the complete and utter incompetence demonstrated over the duration of the Covid19 pandemic by HMG and it's easy to see why people are looking at alternatives to Westminster rule.

----------


## The Horseman

I heard this same story years ago.
Not even the guy with the YES sign on Inverness River, could change anything!!
Come  onnnnnn...Its just a waste of money!

----------


## Oddquine

> OQ.......
> But once again.......... U Lost.  Not enuff Votes.  
> if you lost, you are the Minority! HUH!


How do you mean we lost?  Do you mean Scotland, Wales and NI lost because England voted Tory?  It has ever been thus...Scotland, Wales, and NI get the Government England votes for every time. Even on the very few occasions in the past that we colonies have had any influence on the result of an election, it has only been because England couldn't make up its mind as to which of the only two parties which count with them to vote for.

Or do you mean we lost the first independence referendum?  That was lost because of lies and dirty tricks by the opposing side...ie the Unionists and their Government.  Note, I said the first referendum,  not the last....because  in a democracy, even a pretendy one like ours, it is OK to change your mind....so another referendum will come...and if that fails, yet another one.....for as long as people want independence and there is a political party with independence in its manifesto.

----------


## orkneycadian

> Note, I said the first referendum,  not the last....because  in a democracy, even a pretendy one like ours, it is OK to change your mind....so another referendum will come...and if that fails, yet another one.....


So this confirms that it is indeed a neverendum. Run it over and over again till the wanted result is obtained.  So that means that even in the event of a Yes vote, we will continue to have further referendums every few years, just to check we are still happy out of the UK, or to see if we want to rejoin.  

Or, more likely, it's rerun and rerun till you get Yes, then never again a referendum.  Now that is a dictatorship.

----------


## The Horseman

The Independence Ref.
That poor guy in the Canoe....up and down the Inverness River........Such hard work.
Honestly, don’t you thing it would be better putting the money for a Ref. into Scotland!   At least until you get enough Votes.  It does seem such a waste, dreaming of something that will likely never occur.   Do you really think that it would improve Scotland....

----------


## orkneycadian

Indeed. Would be better if not just the money, but the effort that goes into Independence went into running Scotland. Instead, everything goes down hill. Education,  law and order, healthcare. All could be better if the one trick ponies could consider learning a few more tricks.

----------


## The Horseman

I left in the 60’s ...but how long has this idea of a ‘lone’ Scotland been going?
I remember a long time ago on a visit To Lybster Harbour, I saw SNP written in Whitewash on the rocks.
Spent a lot of time at the Harbour/ even fell in LUV a couple of times on the ‘BRAE’!  Could and Damp!!!

----------


## orkneycadian

Too long, but to cadge one of Oddquine's definitions, they have mainly just been a bunch of eccentric brainfarts who have followed a dream for decades. 

More recently, they have garnered some support from the public through wild promises made, which have been exposed as false through the passage of time. The promises for even wilder in the run up to the referendum in 2014. We were promised that with an endless supply of oil worth $110 a barrel, we would be rich beyond our wildest dreams.   I also recall a Daily Record front page showing 25 £20 notes, fanned out across the whole page, with a headline something like "£500 for every Scot if we vote Yes".  It was a brazen suggestion that somehow, if you voted Yes, you would be given £500.

Fortunately, the electorate saw through all of that and made it clear what the majority wanted.

----------


## orkneycadian

And now, it seems that in trying to correct their cock-up, NHS Orkney have made another......

https://www.orcadian.co.uk/some-nhso...-for-covid-19/

*Some NHSO info leak patients were never tested for COVID-19*

Seems that the 51 folk all got a letter saying their swab results had been leaked to a local business - When some of them were never even swabbed in the first place.....   :: 

Maybe if their chief executive wasn't swanning up and down the A9 week in, week out, they might all have a better handle on what they are doing?  All that time he is sitting in a car, he obviously cannot be keeping things in check.

----------


## orkneycadian

And it just gets worse and worse at NHS Orkney.....

https://www.orcadian.co.uk/in-this-w...e-orcadian-50/

Sorry that's not the best link, but the story seems to have dropped off the bottom of The Orcadians page. 

It's great having healthcare as a devolved matter.......  Not.

----------


## orkneycadian

Here's a better link. From the Biased Broadcasting Corporation......

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotla...tland-53048445

----------


## orkneycadian

So, the naughty Mr Stewart is not going to get to stay in his job after all?

https://www.orcadian.co.uk/iain-stew...ief-executive/

*Iain Stewart not to take up NHSO chief executive role*And to this day, still has the support of the Scottish Government......

Oh dear.

----------


## The Horseman

> So, the naughty Mr Stewart is not going to get to stay in his job after all?
> 
> https://www.orcadian.co.uk/iain-stew...ief-executive/
> 
> *Iain Stewart not to take up NHSO chief executive role*
> 
> 
> And to this day, still has the support of the Scottish Government......
> 
> Oh dear.


Was he the one that also left Caithness?  Wonder how much he gets paid to go quietly??

----------


## orkneycadian

Dunno, but he has left a right bag of poo behind him.....

https://www.orcadian.co.uk/second-nh...-investigated/

*Second NHS data leak to be fully investigated*With NHS Orkney now having sent the personal details of 10 staff members to a journalist at the Orcadian newspaper.  At least its staff members this time and not patients, but what on earth is going on with NHS Orkney, and up the line through NHS Scotland to Jeanne Freeman?

----------


## orkneycadian

https://www.orcadian.co.uk/third-nhs...ternal-review/

Third NHSO data breach prompts external review

Aren't we supposed to have a government down in Edinburgh that has ultimate responsibility for stuff like this?  Are they awake? Alive even? Or are they to preoccupied with getting folk to wear masks and the next round of the Neverendum?

----------


## Corky Smeek

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavir...rules-12022566

Really disturbing article about the English government and their continuing incompetence and mendacity over Covid19 testing and related statistics. They are a bunch of liars who have repeatedly and deliberately misled the public over testing and the data emanating from it. Will anyone be brought to account? Of course not.

----------


## orkneycadian

Seems it's not just NHS Orkney who cannot keep confidential stuff under control; 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotla...lands-53339522

Bag of Covid-19 test samples found on Highlands road

Is there no accountability for the state of our Health Service? What is Jeanne Freeman doing about any of this? Diddly squat I would imagine.

----------


## Corky Smeek

This whole "One Law For ...." issue is rooted in privilege. The privileged get away with things which if you or I did would see us jail for many years. 

This thread was started as a result of Dominic Cummings thinking he was above the laws he was forcing the rest of us to abide by. Not only were his actions illegal but they were selfish in the extreme and downright dangerous. His punishment - to be kept out of the limelight for a few weeks until the furore had died down.  In recent weeks we have seen HRH the Duke of Rothesay flout travel and social distance rules. Stanley Johnson (Boris Johnson's father) travelled to Greece via a circuitous route to avoid quarantine rules for those travelling from the UK and Robert Jenrick, MP has been up to his neck in allegations of collusion with a property developer and Tory party donor to rush through a massive planning application.  Have any of these latter three been called to account? No, of course not, which is why I was intrigued to see the video below from George Monbiot. It reveals the nature and extent of corruption at the heart of the Tory Party and the British State. I'll let you draw your own conclusions.

----------


## ecb

Although in another part of Scotland, the authorities were quite tough on a beggar (with a drug habit) in Dunfermline for lockdown breaches, issuing a series of series of fixed penalty fines plus a court appearance:

https://www.dunfermlinepress.com/new...nt-conspiracy/

----------


## orkneycadian

And this is what Scotland has become.....  Well, at least in the southern belt.

----------


## orkneycadian

Oh dear, another SNP politician caught breaking the rules?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-54379026

*MP Margaret Ferrier's Covid Parliament trip 'indefensible'*

----------


## Fulmar

I knew you would rise to the bait! Really, what is the point of commenting on this other than to gleefully gloat?

----------


## dozy

Funny how all the misogynists out there don't understand that some women have a very hard time with the menopause and along with the news that you have now caught a virus that could kill you ,I'm not surprised that she had brain fog . Since it's a medical induced mistake we should show some understanding ,compassion and reflect that how many of us has done stupid things when brain fog has drifted into our lives.
To be told you have any potential terminal disease is heart breaking enough. It blinds your mind and that foggy haze appears to follow you everwhere ,which leads to silly mistakes and bad decisions.  So show some sympathy for the state of mind people find themselves in when bad news lowers the clouds of mis judgement . Shame on those from political parties shouting for her to go ,while chanting for greater awareness and support of Mental health .

----------


## orkneycadian

> I knew you would rise to the bait! Really, what is the point of commenting on this other than to gleefully gloat?


Because, my dear Fulmar, like so many other of my postings, they are designed to highlight the hypocrisy of the SNP supporting, mainly sock puppet, members on this forum.  Thats why I sought out and posted the item in a thread started by one who was calling for the resignation of Dominic Cummings.  Unchecked, these claims by the divisive separatists give the erroneous impression that anyone other than themselves are bad people, whilst anyone who supports the SNP are our guardian angels.  By highlighting the other side of the coin, then all the claims made by separatists start to lose their shine, and the hypocrisy shines through.

This is also why I try and substantiate these postings by adding a link to a reputable (BBC, reputable?) source, with a copy of the headline to aid those who may not be sure if they want to follow the link or not.  In such cases as this, I can then let my fellow orgers follow the link and form their own opinions.  I do add mine, but with a question mark after it to suggest that its a discussion point, rather than a gloat.  If it were the latter, a series of exclamation marks would likely have been the order of the day.

----------


## Shabbychic

> like so many other of my postings, they are designed to highlight the hypocrisy of the SNP supporting, members on this forum.  Thats why I sought out and posted the item in a thread started by one who was calling for the resignation of Dominic Cummings.  Unchecked, these claims by the divisive separatists give the erroneous impression that anyone other than themselves are bad people, whilst anyone who supports the SNP are our guardian angels.  By highlighting the other side of the coin, then all the claims made by separatists start to lose their shine, and the hypocrisy shines through.
> 
> This is also why I try and substantiate these postings by adding a link to a reputable (BBC, reputable?) source, with a copy of the headline to aid those who may not be sure if they want to follow the link or not.  In such cases as this, I can then let my fellow orgers follow the link and form their own opinions.  I do add mine, but with a question mark after it to suggest that its a discussion point, rather than a gloat.  If it were the latter, a series of exclamation marks would likely have been the order of the day.


I believe this was dealt with swiftly and decisively. What she did was wrong, and she was suspended from the Party immediately, no hypocrisy involved. All "divisive separatists" that I know, agree she must go. The rest of your statement is your usual rubbish. What do you want......Blood?

----------


## Fulmar

Compare this with Boris Johnstone's defence of his side kick. It speaks volumes does it not?

----------


## orkneycadian

Its a bit of a chalk and cheese situation.  As far as the actions of the accused go, Ferrier's are a lot more irresponsible than Cumming's.  Ferrier used public transport to get to and from a "public" speaking chamber, including after receiving a positive test.  Cummings travelled in a private car to a private residence to make sure his family were cared for.  I don't think any of the Cummings ever tested positive.  According to Wikipedia, the son was tested but that came back negative.

As for the "leader's" defences of their side kicks.  Well, Nicola has obviously learned her lesson after her catastrophic Sunday afternoon broadcast attempting to defence Catherine Calderwood after she also "did a Cummings" in terms of breaking the lockdown restrictions at the time.  So I guess all she is doing now is making up for her shortcomings over Calderwood, and reacting to the much more serious situation of Ferrier.

----------

